# No DP in dreams



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

One thing i think its a little weird is that i dont have DP or anxiety when i dream, so i tend to "wake up to a nightmare". Is it like this for everyone? This week ive been incredibly depressed and i have a feeling that its something chemical wrong with my brain and that it will never go away. even though sometimes i "get away" from it when i set my mind on something else...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

DPNOrway said:


> One thing i think its a little weird is that i dont have DP or anxiety when i dream, so i tend to "wake up to a nightmare". Is it like this for everyone? This week ive been incredibly depressed and i have a feeling that its something chemical wrong with my brain and that it will never go away. even though sometimes i "get away" from it when i set my mind on something else...


(Why would you post this in this section lol)

Yeah I do get this, I only get some peace when I'm asleep, because my dreams are "normal" most of the times. As soon as I wake up, I feel like something changed, something's wrong with me, but I can't quite realise what it is until I'm almost fully awake, then I'm like "Oh yeah, it's DP lol"


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

I cant really remember if i have DP in my dreams but i def have anxiety, i mean theres something obviously wrong in my dreams aside from them being crazy and weird.


----------



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> (Why would you post this in this section lol)
> 
> Yeah I do get this, I only get some peace when I'm asleep, because my dreams are "normal" most of the times. As soon as I wake up, I feel like something changed, something's wrong with me, but I can't quite realise what it is until I'm almost fully awake, then I'm like "Oh yeah, it's DP lol"


Oh :S Im sorry, i had 4 tabs open and i thought it was the right one







but ofc its not.. hope someone can move it for me


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

DPNOrway said:


> Oh :S Im sorry, i had 4 tabs open and i thought it was the right one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I barely check this section, only did because I saw the thread name lol


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

DPNOrway said:


> One thing i think its a little weird is that i dont have DP or anxiety when i dream, so i tend to "wake up to a nightmare". Is it like this for everyone? This week ive been incredibly depressed and i have a feeling that its something chemical wrong with my brain and that it will never go away. even though sometimes i "get away" from it when i set my mind on something else...


Sometimes I have DP in my dreams and sometimes I don't. Just depends. Yeah sleeping sometimes helps take away from DP, but sometimes its worse if I have a bad dream or sometimes I wake up in a jolt for no reason. I feel like I always want to go to bed because life is hell right now :/


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Sometimes I have DP in my dreams and sometimes I don't. Just depends. Yeah sleeping sometimes helps take away from DP, but sometimes its worse if I have a bad dream or sometimes I wake up in a jolt for no reason. I feel like I always want to go to bed because life is hell right now :/


Yeah, I have nice/neutral dreams most of the times, but once in a while I get a DP'd dream (which is very weird) or nightmares, and when I do I really freak out :/

As for wanting to go to bed all the time, not here.. I struggle a lot with falling asleep, and while I can't fall asleep, I keep thinking about existential stuff as usual and I feel really scared :<


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

DPNOrway said:


> One thing i think its a little weird is that i dont have DP or anxiety when i dream, so i tend to "wake up to a nightmare". Is it like this for everyone? This week ive been incredibly depressed and i have a feeling that its something chemical wrong with my brain and that it will never go away. even though sometimes i "get away" from it when i set my mind on something else...


This is exactly what it is like for me. I don't have dp in my dreams. I am completely normal. It is like the dream world is more real and right than the one I wake up into. It's all messed up.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I actually just had a dream last night I was with my friends on a road trip having a good fun time and DP! Then I woke up to hell...


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, I have all kind of dreams. I have dreams that I'm dp'd (and it's exactly the way I feel and see the world while I'm awake) and dreams that I'm not sure if I have dp but I always feel fear and a lot of scary and crazy things happen. Also, I have lots of dreams that I see as an outsider, just like watching TV. I don't even know sometimes who those people are. Just strangers playing on some movie. Sometimes I myself participate in it but when I'm watching it as in a movie, I don't think I'm aware of it. I'm just part of the actors.


----------



## BenedictaVerdes (Jul 4, 2010)

one thing thats changed with my dp and dreams is before i used to have good dreams. things like getting a new house, toys, etc..

now they all seem to be about my past. like my past traumas and anxietys. i dunno why. for instance i had one a couple nights ago where my dad was beating me up and my arms didnt work to fight back, i just had to take it.(he has never hit me in real life before) so i found it kind of odd. but he was a narrow minded prick most of my childhood. he wasnt abusive or anything. but i fucking hated him.

completely no understanding of me emotionally. i think thats another reason for my dp, stored traumas and such


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

My dreams are the only place I can find solace, the only place I'm not followed by DP.
That's why I like to sleep a lot.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Sometimes I'll wake up knowing that I've been having anxiety and DP free dreams which can kind of leave me with a pleasant glow in the morning (which, unfortunately, fades quickly)


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

junkinmahcranium said:


> My dreams are the only place I can find solace, the only place I'm not followed by DP.
> That's why I like to sleep a lot.


Me too.


----------



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, my dp is gone 99% of the time in my dreams, and another thing is that I now LOVE to sleep, I don't want to wake up :S
And after getting dp I almost never have any bad dreams either... very weird :S


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

junkinmahcranium said:


> My dreams are the only place I can find solace, the only place I'm not followed by DP.
> That's why I like to sleep a lot.


Same. Ive had dp in maybe 2 dreams I can remember, one where it was okay to have dp, and one where i was reminded constantly how bad it was to have dp.

Its ironic that dp is a "dream state" but when were actually dreaming is when were normal.


----------

